
In China, toddler left for dead sparks debate about society's moral health - pg
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-Pacific/2011/1019/In-China-toddler-left-for-dead-sparks-heated-debate-about-society-s-moral-health
======
tptacek
Concern about liability wouldn't prevent anyone I know from helping a 2 year
old. This story is mindbendingly alienating.

~~~
Alex3917
When I was in China I saw a cyclist go head first through the windshield of a
van. While their driving probably isn't the worst of any country, the cars are
horrifically unsafe and traffic patterns are erratic at best. I think what it
comes down to is that seeing a kid get run over isn't especially surprising to
anyone, and since the kid was already almost certainly dead or about to die no
one really cared. I don't think it's just an issue of the liability.

A good analogy would be in NYC the reason they built the high line was that in
the 1820s literally at least a dozen kids were getting run over by the train
every single week. No one cared because everyone was poor and life was cheap,
and a good day was one where the local neighborhood gang didn't try to douse
you in gasoline and light you on fire for entertainment.

~~~
chris_dcosta
"...everyone was poor and life was cheap..."

There are still many places in the world where this is still the case.

However on the positive side, (if that's not too crass) everywhere is getting
better. Someday all places will be as safe as we have come to expect.

------
dctoedt
China Daily reported yesterday that the toddler died.
[http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2011-10/21/content_139486...](http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2011-10/21/content_13948602.htm)

At least it's encouraging that many Chinese are horrified. And it's also
encouraging that the Internet and other modern communications are helping to
speed up cultural evolution.

------
gruseom
I would like to know more about the ragpicker who did help her.

